# T480 drm-kmod crash (13.1)



## Mellowlink (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello,

i installed FreeBSD 13.1 on my Thinkpad T480 but it randomly crashes (dumps posted below).

On drm-kmod git page there is a thread with similar issue posted.
They say it's not drm bug and one user even mentioned it's zfs related.








						panic: !drm_modeset_is_locked(&plane->mutex) failed at drm_atomic_helper.c:871 · Issue #43 · freebsd/drm-kmod
					

FreeBSD x1c.lwhsu.org 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #1 r367582M: Wed Nov 11 16:16:00 CST 2020 root@x1c.lwhsu.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG amd64 drm-devel-kmod-5.4.62.g20...




					github.com
				




This is confusing to me. Sadly I did not find solution.
I do have other FreeBSD machines with X11 running and no such problem ever occured.
I hope it's not hw failure related issue.

Here is full dump

My sysctl.conf, loader.conf, rc.conf

Those are last messages during crash.


> WARNING !drm_modeset_is_locked(&plane->mutex) failed at /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144_6/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_atomic_helper.c:871
> #0 0xffffffff80e5e253 at linux_dump_stack+0x23
> #1 0xffffffff83858620 at drm_atomic_helper_check_planes+0xb0
> #2 0xffffffff83750dfa at intel_atomic_check+0x124a
> ...



Here is the trace


> __curthread () at /usr/src/sys/amd64/include/pcpu_aux.h:55
> 55    /usr/src/sys/amd64/include/pcpu_aux.h: No such file or directory.
> (kgdb) #0  __curthread () at /usr/src/sys/amd64/include/pcpu_aux.h:55
> #1  doadump (textdump=<optimized out>)
> ...


----------



## Mellowlink (Jun 5, 2022)

Little bit of additional information.
I'm getting those errors from `/var/log/messages` during runtime


> Jun  5 16:45:56 ltop ZFS[27]: pool I/O failure, zpool=data1 error=97
> Jun  5 16:45:56 ltop ZFS[837]: checksum mismatch, zpool=data1 path=/dev/da1 offset=255102586880 size=131072
> Jun  5 16:45:56 ltop ZFS[2423]: pool I/O failure, zpool=data1 error=97
> Jun  5 16:45:56 ltop ZFS[3763]: checksum mismatch, zpool=data1 path=/dev/da1 offset=255103766528 size=131072
> ...



My other FreeBSD machines running on ZFS never reported such error.

The drive seems alright


> smartctl -a /dev/nvme0
> smartctl 7.3 2022-02-28 r5338 [FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
> Copyright (C) 2002-22, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> 
> ...



But `zpool status` reports permament errors that can't be scrubbed. Could this be somehow related to filesystem corruption?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. 



Mellowlink said:


> … I hope it's not hw failure related …



Given the pool I/O failures, I should look closely at all aspects of hardware that might cause such failures.

S.M.A.R.T.​


> `smartctl …`



<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/568334>


----------



## Mellowlink (Jun 10, 2022)

It turned out to be a motherboard malfunction.
Even changing the nvme adapter and drive still produced the same error.

This thread can be closed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks for the follow-up.



Mellowlink said:


> … This thread can be closed.



You can add the _Solved_ prefix.


----------



## Mellowlink (Jul 14, 2022)

Good I did not add "Solved" prefix to this thread yet.

I've submitted more detailed report to bugzilla





						265222 – T480 zfs checksum mismatch error
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




It seems that error=97 might not be always hw malfunction error as some threads on other forums reported.
I managed to borrow spare hw (motherboard, ssd and adapter) for T480. The i/o problem and data corruption still persists.
Neither memtest86+, thinkpad bios diagnosis tools or smartctl report issues with the hw.
Manual checksuming on windows 10 did not report fail.


----------

